# حضور مريم العذراء في الكتاب المقدس - قراءة تأملية



## peace_86 (13 أغسطس 2014)

*" حضور مريم العذراء في الكتاب المقدس " 
قراءة تحليلية*





*القديسة مريم العذراء هي أم يسوع المسيح الناصري وكانت مريم مخطوبة إلى القديس يوسف في الوقت التي حَمَلت بيسوع (متى 20-1:18، لوقا 1:35)

والدي مريم كانا بحسب التقليد الكنسي هما القديس يواكيم والقديسة حنّة. وحسب ماورد في إنجيل لوقا، بأن مريم التي ما زالت عذراء في ذلك الوقت تم اخبارها عن طريق الملاك جِبرائيل بأنها حامل بيسوع المسيح بواسطة قوة الروح القدس. 

لكن في هذا الموضوع سنتكلم عن مريم العذراء في ضوء ما جاء به في الكتاب المقدس، دون التطرق لكتب الآباء أو التقليد الكنسي. 

لم تحضر مريم العذراء كثيراً في إصحاحات العهد الجديد وذلك لأن الإنجيل كتب عن بشارة مجيء المخلص يسوع المسيح... لكنها حضرت في 7 إصحاحات من العهد الجديد بشكل مباشر. وهي كالتالي:

الإصحاح الأول والثاني من بشارة متى.
والإصحاح الأول والثاني من بشارة لوقا
والإصحاح الثاني و19 من بشارة يوحنا
والإصحاح الأول من سفر أعمال الرسل.

هذا عن الحضور الصريح.. لكن في وسط الإصحاحات الأخرى نجد أن مريم قد ذُكِرت عدة مرات عندما كنت تسأل عن إبنها وحينما كان يندهش الناس من يسوع قائلين بأنه ابن مريم وعندما رفعت إمرأة صوتها من بين الجموع قائلة  "طوبى للبطن الذي حملك..."

على رغم من حضور مريم المتفاوت من بشارة لبشارة إلا أن طريقة وجودها في كل بشارة يتميز كل منه عن الآخر.

لنبدأ بحسب ترتيب بشارات الإنجيل:*

*تابعوني ..*


----------



## peace_86 (13 أغسطس 2014)

*" حضور مريم العذراء في الكتاب المقدس " 
قراءة تحليلية*




*في بشارة متى تحضر مريم طوال الإصحاحين الأول والثاني لكنها لا تتكلم ولم يسجل القديس متى أي كلمة منها بل كل ما يذكره هو الأحداث التي تمت في أول سنتين من ميلاد يسوع المسيح. ولم يتكلم الملاك معها إنما مع خطيبها يوسف. وينفرد متى بذكر زيارة المجوس وهروب العائلة لمصر وعودتهم منها. بل أن إنجيل متى هو من أوضح تلك النبوءة الموجودة في أشعياء عن العذراء التي تلد ويسمى ابناً اسمه عمانوئيل. 

ومن الأمور التي يتميز بها إنجيل متى عن غيره هو أنه مكتوب  باللغة الآرامية وهي اللغة التي كان يتحدث بها أسرة يسوع المسيح وكل الحوارات التي كانت تدور بين أفراد العائلة المقدسة أو مع تلاميذه وحواراته مع اليهود. 
أما باقي الأناجيل فقد كتبت باللغة اليونانية.


في بشارة مرقس لا يوجد حضور واضح لمريم اللهم إلا المرة الوحيدة والتي كانت تبحث عن إبنها يسوع وسط الجموع (مرقس 3/31) لكن ما يميز بشارة مرقس عن غيره هو أنه الوحيد من بين كل البشارات الأربعة الذي دعي فيه يسوع بأنه "النجار ابن مريم" (مرقس 6/3)  وينسب يسوع للمرة الوحيدة لأمه العذراء في هذا الإنجيل. 

علماً أن هذه الآية هي الوحيدة أيضاً التي تشير بأن يسوع المسيح كان يمتهن مهنة النجارة.


أما في بشارة لوقا وفي أول إصحاحين فقد كان حضور مريم العذراء أساسياً بل وكان لب الموضوع وفيه تكلمت مريم أول مرة في الإنجيل حينما خافت من سلام الملاك قائلة «مَا عَسَى أَنْ تَكُونَ هذِهِ التَّحِيَّةُ!» (لوقا1/29) ثم رنمت مريم العذراء ترنيمتها المعروفة عند زيارتها لأليصابات (لوقا1/46) وثم في الهيكل حين تقابلت سمعان الشيخ وحنّة النبيّة (لوقا 2/33) وأيضاً في الهيكل لما كان يسوع ابن اثنتي عشر سنة، تقول مريم "يا بُنَي لما فعلتَ بنا هكذا؟ فأبوكَ وأنا تعذبنا كثيراً ونحن نبحثُ عنكَ" (لوقا2/48) .. 

أكبر حضور لمريم كان في إنجيل لوقا وذلك يعود لأن القديس لوقا كان قد زارها عدة مرات وسألها عن مذكرات حياتها مع إبنها يسوع.

وأخيراً في بشارة يوحنا نشهد لمريم العذراء مشهدين مهمين غير مذكورين أبداً في الأناجيل الأزائية الثلاثة. فقد ذكرت مرة في عرس قانا الجليل (يوحنا 2/1) ومرة عند موت إبنها يسوع المسيح على الصليب (يوحنا 19/25) 
علماً أن بشارة يوحنا لا يذكر إسم مريم صراحةً بل كانت تلقب في كل مرة بـ أم يسوع.*




*وأما في باقي أسفار العهد الجديد فقد جاءت مريم العذراء مرة واحدة فقط في أعمال الرسل لما كانت تواضب الصلاة والطلبة مع الرسل (أعمال 1/14) وكان ذلك آخر ذكر لإسمها في الكتاب المقدس .. 

وأما في الرسائل فقد جاءت كتلميح عابر مرتين، مرة في غلاطية (4/4) 
ومرة في سفر الرؤيا (12/1).*


----------



## peace_86 (13 أغسطس 2014)

*" حضور مريم العذراء في الكتاب المقدس " 
قراءة تحليلية*




*لو قلنا أن حياة يسوع المسيح تكمن في ثلاث محطات مهمة: الميلاد والصلب والقيامة

فنجد أن مريم حضرت إثنتين منهما: الميلاد والصلب. 
بل أن محطة الميلاد كانت هي الشخص الرئيس فيها ومن ثم محطة الصلب حينما وقفت عند صليب إبنها، لكنها لم تتواجد في المحطة الأخيرة عند قيامة المسيح على رغم من إهمية هذا الحدث إلا أن مشيئة الرب أراد أن تكون مريم غير حاضرة في هذا الوقت وكأنها كانت تعرف كل ما سيجري فهي قد حفظت كل الأمور في قلبها منذ ثلاثة وثلاثين سنة.

قد يتساءل البعض عن الحدث الميلادي العجيب حينما ولد يسوع من عذراء وكل الأحداث التي حصلت وقتها. فإن كان هذا الحدث هو في تلك الأهمية لماذا لم يكتبها مرقس أو يوحنا في بشارتهما حتى ولو على سبيل الذكر أو التلميح إنشالله لو بسطر واحد؟

تعجبني إجابة جوش ماكدوبل حينما أعطى فكرة مبسطة عن السبب:*






*إنجيل مرقس هو أول إنجيل كتب ويعتبر من أقصر الأناجيل وأكثرها إختصاراً بل وكأنه صورة مصغرة لإنجيل متى. الأحداث تصبح متتالية بشكل سريع والقارئ يجد أن أحداث كثيرة تحصل في إصحاح واحد. 
وعدم ذكر مرقس الميلاد ذلك يعود لأن قصة الميلاد العذراوي كانت معروفة بين كافة الشعب في ذلك الوقت وكانت متناقلة من شخص لشخص دون الحاجة لتدوينها وحينما كتب مرقس إنجيله كانت مريم العذراء مازالت حية بجسدها وتعيش معهم ويمكن لأي شخص التوصل إليها ليسألها.

لكن بعد أن تنحت مريم وانتقلت إلى السماء ادت الحاجة إلى كتابة الحدث الميلاد العجائبي فدوناه البشيرين متى ولوقا. وأخيراً وبعد مرور أكثر من عشر سنين كتب يوحنا إنجيله ولم يعد هناك حاجة لإعادة تدوين أحداث الميلاد وذلك لأن القصة قد دونت أصلاً مرتين.*




*حضور مريم العذراء في الكتاب المقدس هو مهم جداً. فإن غابت عنه واكتفينا بكتب الأباء لما عرفنا قيمتها الحقيقية. 

فهي هيكل الله القدوس وهي الوحيدة التي جمعت بين الأقانيم الثلاثة في شخصها وفي وقت واحد. هي إبنة الله الآب الأقنوم الأول وأم الله الإبن المتجسد في يسوع المسيح الأقنوم الثاني وحل عليها الروح القدس الأقنوم الثالث وليس هناك شخص قبلها أو بعدها نال هذه النعمة العظيمة وعلى الرغم من كل هذا تواضعت مريم قائلة: أنا أمة الرب (لوقا 1/38) كان يمكن أن تقول أنا العظيمة بين النساء أنا ملكة الملوك. لكنها اختارت أن تتواضع بالرغن من كل النعم الذي منحها الله والذي اختارها الله من بين كل النساء. 

يرجى التنويه أن البعض يخطئ من دون قصد في اختيار عباراته ليقول بأن الله انتظر الفتاة المناسبة ليتجسد بها. هذه عبارة خاطئة، الله لا يتنظر. فهو كلي القدرة ويستطيع خلق مريم العذراء بعد سقوط حواء مباشرة.. إنما بسبب خطة الله الإلهية وترتيبه الزمني للأحداث جعل مريم العذراء تأتي في ذلك الزمان البشري لتكون هي المرأة المستحقة بأن تصبح أماً للمسيح الإله المتجسد.*


*وللدراسة بقية ..*


----------



## peace_86 (13 أغسطس 2014)

*" حضور مريم العذراء في الكتاب المقدس " 
قراءة تحليلية*




*في المشاهد الإنجيلية التي تحضر فيها مريم العذراء من دون حتى التطرق لكتب الآباء والتقليد المقدس نجد أن حضورها المعدود كان كافياً ويظهر ما يريد الله إيصاله للمؤمنين بخلال مريم العذراء. 

ويبالغ البعض قائلاً "إن حضور مريم العذراء لمرة واحدة فقط يجلعها مستحقة بأن نباركها ونطوبها فيكفي أنها أم يسوع".

هذه العبارة فيها الكثير من المبالغة اللامنطقية. بل أن حضورها في عدة مرات وفي أكثر من مناسبة هي من جعلتنا كمؤمنين نفهم مكانتها الخاصة في الإيمان المسيحي.*


----------



## peace_86 (13 أغسطس 2014)

*" حضور مريم العذراء في الكتاب المقدس "
قراءة تحليلية​*
*يوم ميلاد المسيح.. *

*في إنجيل متى نرى مريم الصابرة المطيعة التي لا تسأل ولا تناقش في كل مايقوله الملاك لخطيبها يوسف تفعله دون حتى أن تسأل كفضول. كانت مرحلة الخطوبة في ذلك العهد تعادل مرحلة الزواج من حيث الأهمية. لو قرأنا إنجيل متى بالتدقيق نرى أن حياة طفولة المسيح مروية كما لو كانت بلسان يوسف النجار بعكس إنجيل لوقا الذي يصور لنا الحدث الميلادي كما لو كانت مريم العذراء هي الراوية.*




*جاء الملاك أولاً لمريم ليخبرها عن أن الله يحل عليها بروحه القدوس لتنجب إبناً يدعى إبن العلي. فقبلت مريم أن تكون هي من ضمن خطة الله لخلاص البشرية لا وبل وتكون هي البوابة والجسر الإلهي التي سيدخل الله بها إلى عالمنا التي قاله عنها الملاك بصريح العبارة: «السَلاَمٌ عليَكِ يا ممتلئة نعمة! اَلرَّبُّ مَعَكِ. مُبَارَكَةٌ أَنْتِ فِي النِّسَاءِ».. فهي الممتلئة نعمة والمباركة بين كل النساء. 

فذهبت إلى أليصابات لزيارتها. ويسجل لنا لوقا عبارتين مهمتين:

الأولى: هي ما قالته أليصابات لمريم العذراء: «مُبَارَكَةٌ أَنْتِ فِي النِّسَاءِ وَمُبَارَكَةٌ هِيَ ثَمَرَةُ بَطْنِكِ! 43فَمِنْ أَيْنَ لِي هذَا أَنْ تَأْتِيَ أُمُّ رَبِّي إِلَيَّ؟ 44فَهُوَذَا حِينَ صَارَ صَوْتُ سَلاَمِكِ فِي أُذُنَيَّ ارْتَكَضَ الْجَنِينُ بِابْتِهَاجٍ فِي بَطْنِي. 45فَطُوبَى لِلَّتِي آمَنَتْ أَنْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ لَهَا مِنْ قِبَلِ الرَّبِّ». 
على الرغم من أن الله باركها في البداية عن طريق الملاك جبرائيل لكن هنا يأتي دور البشر أيضاً ليباركوها وباستحقاق. فها نحن بكل تواضع نبارك القديسة مريم على عظمتها ومكانتها القديرة عند الرب والناس.

الثانية: هي ترتيلة مريم الشهيرة أو ترنيمة مريم الشهيرة.. وسأكتفي بذكر آياتين فقط من ضمن العشرة آيات:
«48فَهُوَذَا مُنْذُ الآنَ جَمِيعُ الأَجْيَالِ تُطَوِّبُنِي، 49لأَنَّ الْقَدِيرَ صَنَعَ بِي عَظَائِمَ»
اختصرت مريم علينا الطريق. فلن يسأل أي مسيحي بعد الآن: هل سنطوبها أم لا؟ 
ويسأل آخر: هل انتهت رسالتها بعد أن ولدت لنا المخلص؟ الإجابة باختصار لا .. فإلى اليوم وعلى كل مسيحي أن يطوبها بتقدير واحترام ويجب أن تكون للقديسة مريم مكانة وموضع خاص في كل قلب مسيحي وكل من يؤمن بالكلام المكتوب في الكتاب المقدس. فإن جميع الاجيال ستطوبها.. فالله قد صنع بها عظائم!.

وبعد ذلك ارتحلت مريم من مدينة الناصرة مع خطيبها يوسف النجار إلى مدينة بيت لحم للإكتتاب وقد حان موعد الولادة لتد ويبدو أن الوقت كان ليل والناس كلهم نيام ولم يجدا مريم ويوسف أي فندق لينتزلا فيه. ولربما تطوع أحد أصحاب الفنادق بأن يبيتا تلك الليلة في الإسطبل الخاص بالمواشي. ثم باتا هناك فأنجبت يسوع هناك فشاهدوا رعاة المواشي في المزارع الأخرى ملائكة في السماء فعرفوا أنه قد ولد المخلص ودخلوا لمكان المذود فرأوا يسوع وأمه مريم بين الحيوانات. فرأت مريم كل ذلك لتحفظ به في قلبها وتفكر فيه (لوقا 2/19)

هنا يسجل لوقا أهم أحداث الميلاد، ولأنه رسام، فقد أوصل لنا بإنجيله لوحة فنية جميلة مريم تحمل طفلها يسوع وبجانبها يوسف وحولهم الأغنام والأحصنة وأمام الرعاة . وكأن كل المخلوقات تشهد بميلاد المسيح وتسجد له. بشر وملائكة وحيوانات.

وبعد أيام تذهب مريم مع خطيبها يوسف ويجدان سمعان الشيخ فحمل الصبي وتنبأ عنه أن يكون نور إعلان الأمم وأنها سيخترق السيف قلبها متنبئاً بما يجري حول الصليب. عرفت مريم أن سمعان يتكلم عن موت إبنها وأنه سيعذب ويهان لكن من دون أن تعرف طريقة موته أو تسأل التفاصيل.

ثم تمر شهور عديدة فيأتي المجوس لزيارة المخلص وقد أعطوا كل ماعندهم للمسيح ساجدين له. فعلم هيرودس ذلك فأمر بقتل كل الأطفال دون السنتان. فهربت العائلة لمصر كما يخبرنا البشير متى. ثم يعودان لاحقاً. (متى 2/19)

وبعد 12 سنة من ميلاد المسيح نرى مريم تبحث عن يسوع بعد رحلة الحج إلى أورشليم ولما أخبرها يسوع عنه أنه ينبغي أن يكون لأبيه.. لم يفهمها الإثنان ما يقصده لكنها هي وحدها من حفظت هذه الأمور في قلبها (لوقا 2/51)*


----------



## peace_86 (13 أغسطس 2014)

*" حضور مريم العذراء في الكتاب المقدس "
قراءة تحليلية​*



*يقفز الإنجيل 18 سنة دون أن يخبرنا ماذا كان يدور حول الأسرة المقدسة لتبدأ رحلة يسوع العلنية. لكن قبل أن يبدأ رحلته بشكل فعلي كان هو وأمه مدعويين لحضور زفاف في قانا الجليل. وبعد أن انتهى كل الخمر المخصص للضيوف قالت مريم لإبنها ليس عندهم خمر.

هنا نسجل إندهاشاً لماذا تطلب مريم العذراء من إبنها أن يتصرف على الرغم من أنهم مجرد ضيوف فقط! لكن نستطيع أن نفهم من خلال بشارتي متى ولوقا أن العذراء مريم رأت مايجري حول أحداث الميلاد ورأت الملائكة وزيارة الرعاة وزرياة المجوس ونبوءة سمعان الشيخ وحديث حنة النبية وكلام يسوع حول علاقته بأبيه الآب فهمت مريم أن يسوع هو القادر وصاحب المعجزات. 

وإن ابتعدنا قليلاً عن الكتاب المقدس نسطتيع أن نستنتج أن المسيح كان يجترح المعجزات في البيت وليس في العلن وكانت مريم ترى كل تلك المعجزات. لهذا هي طلبت من إبنها يجترح معجزة معتقدة بأنه قد بدأ حياته العلنية فعلاً لكن المسيح لم يبدأ بعد ولكنه ولأجلها هي فقط قرر بأن يصنع معجزة بأن يحول الماء لخمر لتتم خدمة الضيوف دون إحراج العريس لتكون هذه أول معجزة يفعها المسيح. 

يسجل البشير يوحنا أمرين متتاليين في غاية الأهمية مريم تطلب مساعدة يقول لها يسوع: ما لي ولك يا إمرأة؟ لم تأتي ساعتي بعد؟ فتقول هي للخدم: مهما قال لكم فافعلوه. فيحول يسوع المسيح مباشرة الخمر إلى ماء.

الأمر الأول: هي أن مريم تشفعت عند إبنها ليقيم معجزة في الوقت الذي لم يبدأ يسوع المسيح رحلته العلنية بعد. أما في المواقف الأخرى نجد أن الآخرين يطلبون معجزة من يسوع بعد أن عرفوه ورأوا معجزات كان قد صنعها سابقاً. لكن مريم هنا تطلب طلبة وهو لم يحن وقته بعد. أهمية شفاعة مريم عند المؤمنين مأخوذة من هذا الموقف.

الأمر الثاني: وهي أن مريم تقول للخدم "مهما قال لكم فافعلوه". وكأنها تترك رسالة للمؤمنين بأن يكونوا متواضعين في تلبية تعاليم المسيح مهما كان شكلها ويسوع سينفذ لكم كل ماتطلبوه لكن فقط إتبعوا تعاليم المسيح.*


----------



## peace_86 (13 أغسطس 2014)

*" حضور مريم العذراء في الكتاب المقدس "
قراءة تحليلية​*

*يقل حضور مريم لتبدأ رحلة يسوع المسيح مع التلاميذ الإثني عشر ويوحنا المعمدان والمعجزات والمناقشات التي كانت تدور بينه وبين الفريسيين والصدوقيين، وتبدأ أمثال يسوع التعليمية التي أبهرت الناس لدرجة أن إمرأة قالت بأعلى صوتها «طُوبَى لِلْبَطْنِ الَّذِي حَمَلَكَ وَالثَّدْيَيْنِ اللَّذَيْنِ رَضِعْتَهُمَا» فيرد يسوع: «بَلْ طُوبَى لِلَّذِينَ يَسْمَعُونَ كَلاَمَ اللهِ وَيَحْفَظُونَهُ». (لوقا 11/28)*






*كمؤمنين نسأل هل يريد يسوع أن ينزع كل أهمية تعود لأمه مريم العذراء؟

الإجابة هي من نقطتين في غاية الأهمية:

النقطة الأولى: مجد يسوع المسيح يعود ليسوع المسيح نفسه فقط. فهو الله المتجسد وهو أعظم من جميع البشر وأعظم من مريم نفسها. يسوع متمجد لكينونته الإلهية فقط ولا علاقة ببطن أمه وثدييها الذين أرضعتهما. مريم أصبحت مباركة وذلك لأن يسوع كان فيها وليس العكس.

النقطة الثانية: يسوع لم يقصد بكلامه أن يقلل من قيمة أمه بل أراد أن يذكر الجميع بأن الخلاص لا يكون بالقرابة الجسدية فقرابة الدم لا تخلص النفس أبداً بل للذين يسمعون كلام الله ويحفظونه. أي أن مريم مباركة ليس لأنها أم المسيح بل لأنها سمعت كلام الله وحفظته وكأن المسيح يلمح للحدثين السابقتين كما في (لوقا 2/19 ولوقا 2/51) حينما سمعت مريم كلام الله وحفظته في قلبها.*


----------



## peace_86 (13 أغسطس 2014)

*" حضور مريم العذراء في الكتاب المقدس "
قراءة تحليلية​*

*مروراً بباقي الإصحاحات لا نرى أي ذكر صريح للعذراء في الأناجيل الأزائية الثلاث لكن يوحنا الإنجيلي يأتي بنا لإشارة مهمة قد ذكرها لوقا في بداية الإنجيل عن نبوءة سمعان الشيخ "يجوز في نفسك سيف" فيتمم يوحنا سلسلة الأحداث بذكر وقوفها عند الصليب لترى إبنها المصلوب على الخشبة. 
فيقول ليوحنا هذه أمك (يوحنا 19/26)*





*سهرت مريم في تلك الليلة العظيمة حتى الصباح وراحت تراقب إبنها ولما وصلت مكان تنفيذ الحكم هناك سمعت الأم دقات المسامير في جسد ابنها وسمعت تعييرات المعيّرين وهزء الساخرين، ورأت ابنها يُعلَّق عرياناً على خشبة، ورأت أربعة حراسٍ يقتسمون ثيابه! فتقدمت مريم للأمام، وقعت عينها على عين ابنها، فالتفت يسوع يوصي والدته بيوحنا، ثم ليوصي يوحنا بوالدته.

وكان هذا آخر حدث إنجيلي لمريم العذراء هو وقوفها عند الصليب حينما سمعته يوصيها بيوحنا إبناً لها ويوصي يوحنا بأن يجعل العذراء أماً له.. أي أم الكنيسة وأم كل المؤمنين. وهي الوصية الوحيدة التي قالها يسوع على الصليب. فإن قرأنا العبارات السبعة التي قاله على الصليب بالترتيب:

"يا أبتاه اغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون"  (لوقا 23: 34)
"الحق أقول لك: إنك اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس" (لوقا 23: 43)
قال لأمه: " يا امرأة، هوذا ابنك" ثم قال للتلميذ: " هوذا أمك" (يوحنا 19- 26و 27)
"إلهي إلهي، لماذا تركتني؟" (متى 27: 46)
"أنا عطشان" (يوحنا 19: 28)
"قد أُكمِل" (يوحنا 19: 30)
"يا أبتاه، في يديك أستودع روحي" (لوقا 23: 46)

إن تتبعنا كل تلك العبارات سنجد أن عبارة هذه أمك هي العبارة الوحيدة التي تحمل في طياتها وصية لجميع الأجيال. لذا حظيت مريم بأن تكون مستحقة كل تلك الإستحقاقات لأن تصبح أماً للكنيسة وللعالم.

تمر الأيام لنجد أن مريم تصلي مع الرسل في العلية (أعمال 1/14) ودون ذكر أية تفاصيل أخرى. لكن نعرف أنها بقيت تعيش في بيت يوحنا بن زبدي وذلك من خلال وصية يسوع المسيح وهو علي الصليب.*


----------



## peace_86 (13 أغسطس 2014)

*" حضور مريم العذراء في الكتاب المقدس "
قراءة تحليلية​*




*نستطيع من خلال قراءتنا التحليلية والتأملية للكتاب المقدس أن نستنتج أن عدد مرات حضورها بهذا الشكل كان:
1- كافياً جداً ولا حاجة للمزيد.
2- ولا يمكن أن تكون أقل من ذلك.

وخاصة لو تذكرنا أن الإنجيل قد كتب أصلاً عن بشارة مجيء المخلص. 

وبذلك أكون قد أنتهيت من الدراسة وأرجو أن تكون كافية وتنال رضاكم 

وأخيراً لنتشفع عند مريم العذراء.. قائلين:

السلام عليك يا مريم ..
يا ممتلئة نعمة .. الرب معك ..
مباركة أنت بين النساء .. 
ومباركٌ ثمرة بطنك سيدنا يسوع المسيح ..
يا قديسة مريم .. يا والدة الله ..
صلي لأجلنا نحن الخطأة .. 
الآن .. وفي ساعة موتنا
آمين​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (13 أغسطس 2014)

> السلام عليك يا مريم ..
> يا ممتلئة نعمة .. الرب معك ..
> مباركة أنت بين النساء ..
> ومباركٌ ثمرة بطنك سيدنا يسوع المسيح ..
> ...



امين ثم امين...شكرا اخي بيس علي التوبيك الجميل الذي ينم عن قراءه جيدة للكتاب المقدس

الرب معاك


----------



## peace_86 (13 أغسطس 2014)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> امين ثم امين...شكرا اخي بيس علي التوبيك الجميل الذي ينم عن قراءه جيدة للكتاب المقدس
> 
> الرب معاك



*شكراً يا أختي العزيزة والغالية جوسبل على مرورك الجميل..
الرب معك*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (13 أغسطس 2014)

مجهود رائع أخى الحبيب ..
ربنا يبارك خدمتك ..


----------



## Desert Rose (13 أغسطس 2014)

استمتعت جدا بقراية الموضوع :Love_Letter_Open: 
الالام اللى تحملتها العذراء مريم مش كتير بناخد بالنا منها , تحملت انها تشوف ابنها بيتصلب ويهان ويتألم حتى وان كانت عارفه ومتأكدة انه هيقوم تانى لكن هى لازالت ام 
الاية بتاعت يجوز فى نفسك سيف ديه قوية جدا ومعبرة , هى فعلا جاز فى نفسها سيف كأنه قسمها نصين من المعاناة اللى شافتها رغم علمها بمين هو ابنها لكن قلب الام هو قلب الام 
كانت هادئة ومتواضعة وخاضعة جدا للرب 
فعلا طوباك يامريم , الرب اختارك 
يابختها فعلا , على فكرة مش بس المسيحيين هما باللى بيطوبوها , لا اعتقد ان فيه سيدة على مستوى التاريخ نالت احترام العالم كله حتى اللى مش مسحيين منهم زيها


----------



## peace_86 (13 أغسطس 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> مجهود رائع أخى الحبيب ..
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك ..



شكراً أخي العزيز على المرور الرائع وأشكرك أيضاً على الملاحظة المهمة الذي كتبته في التقييم.
ولكي يعرف الجميع:

قمت بتعديل الموضوع من *قراءة نقدية إلى قراءة تحليلة*.. فلقد خانني التعبير وساعدني الاخ عبد يسوع المسيح على تصحيح الجملة..


----------



## peace_86 (13 أغسطس 2014)

Desert Rose قال:


> استمتعت جدا بقراية الموضوع :Love_Letter_Open:
> الالام اللى تحملتها العذراء مريم مش كتير بناخد بالنا منها , تحملت انها تشوف ابنها بيتصلب ويهان ويتألم حتى وان كانت عارفه ومتأكدة انه هيقوم تانى لكن هى لازالت ام
> الاية بتاعت يجوز فى نفسك سيف ديه قوية جدا ومعبرة , هى فعلا جاز فى نفسها سيف كأنه قسمها نصين من المعاناة اللى شافتها رغم علمها بمين هو ابنها لكن قلب الام هو قلب الام
> كانت هادئة ومتواضعة وخاضعة جدا للرب
> ...



*سعيد جداً جداً يا أخت روز بأنك استمتعت بالقراءة..
وكلامك صحيح عن مريم فهي ليس من تحملت الآلام لا وبل وعاشت لحظة الآلام الواقعة على ابنها يسوع.. معظمنا قد يمر مرور الكرام على لحظة الصلب ودون الوقوف لنتساءل كيف استطاعت مريم تحمل رؤية ابنها بهذا الشكل وهي صابرة ولا تعارض لأنها عارفة برسالة إبنها وتخبئ حزنها في داخل قلبها ..
طوباك يا مريم.. 

شكراً يا روز على مرورك الجميل..*


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 أغسطس 2014)

*وَهُوَذَا آخِرُونَ يَكُونُونَ أَوَّلِينَ وَأَوَّلُونَ يَكُونُونَ آخِرِين
لو  13 :  30​*


----------



## kalimooo (13 أغسطس 2014)

الرب يسوع 
منحنا والدته الكلية الطهر.
 هذا ما منحه لنا ام النور.
 فهي سرورنا ورجاؤنا.
وهي والدتنا الحنونة.. روحياً.
 وهي قريبة منا بالطبيعة.
 كانسان بحسب الجسد..
 وكل انسان مسيحي  يرنم اليها بحب..
جزيل الشكر للدعوة اخي العزيز
موضوع اكثر من مهم..
بركة الرب وشفاعة امنا العذراء فلتكن معك..


----------



## kalimooo (13 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (14 أغسطس 2014)

*العدرا مريم كل الناس بتحبها وبتحترمها وتقدرها 
فهى شخصيه عجيبه 
حتى تواضعها  لو واحده ابنها جاب مجموع كبير شويه فى الثانويه العامه بتعمل فرح 
وتفضل تتباهى قدام الجيران والقرايب بأبنها وبالكليه اللى هيدخلها لمدة شهر 
لكن دى بقى حملت وارضعت وربت ابن الله يعنى ام ربنا ملك الملوك 
اى مجد واى كرامه احتملتها بكل تواضع وعاشت كأنها ام نجار عادى 
موضوع رائع رائع بيس *


----------



## soul & life (14 أغسطس 2014)

الرب يباركك اخى بيس موضوع رائع ومتكامل 

انا عن نفسى استمعت جدا بأسلوب كتبتك السلسل وسردك للأحداث بنظام 

رائع سلمت يميينك  الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك  وصلوات وشفاعة ام النور تكون معاك آمين


----------



## peace_86 (14 أغسطس 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *وَهُوَذَا آخِرُونَ يَكُونُونَ أَوَّلِينَ وَأَوَّلُونَ يَكُونُونَ آخِرِين
> لو  13 :  30​*



*شكراً أستاذي العزيز صوت صارخ على مرورك الرائع والجميل..

فأنا أتعلم منكم دائماً..*


----------



## peace_86 (14 أغسطس 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> الرب يسوع
> منحنا والدته الكلية الطهر.
> هذا ما منحه لنا ام النور.
> فهي سرورنا ورجاؤنا.
> ...



*نعمة العذراء وبركتها تكون معك يا أخي العزيز ..
أشكرك على كلامك الرائع واللطيف. وأشكرك أيضاً على مرورك الذي أسعدني..

الرب معك حبيب ألبي كاليمو .. صلي من أجلي :flowers:*


----------



## peace_86 (14 أغسطس 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> *العدرا مريم كل الناس بتحبها وبتحترمها وتقدرها
> فهى شخصيه عجيبه
> حتى تواضعها  لو واحده ابنها جاب مجموع كبير شويه فى الثانويه العامه بتعمل فرح
> وتفضل تتباهى قدام الجيران والقرايب بأبنها وبالكليه اللى هيدخلها لمدة شهر
> ...



*مرورك اللي أروع يا أختي الغالية والحبيبة..
شكراً على تشجيعك وكلماتك الثمينة.. الرب معك

وشفاعة أم النور العذراء مريم تكون معك :flowers::new5:*


----------



## peace_86 (14 أغسطس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> الرب يباركك اخى بيس موضوع رائع ومتكامل
> 
> انا عن نفسى استمعت جدا بأسلوب كتبتك السلسل وسردك للأحداث بنظام
> 
> رائع سلمت يميينك  الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك  وصلوات وشفاعة ام النور تكون معاك آمين



*شكراً أختي الغالية سول على تشجيعك لي باستمرار..
وأنا سعيد أنك استمتعي بالقراءة.. الرب يباركك ويحفطك :flowers: :new5:*


----------



## aymonded (14 أغسطس 2014)

فرح الله يملأ قلبك سلام، وأنشودة العذراء مريم فلتكن لك نور بهي يملأ فكرك وقلبك طُهر وذهنك استنارة، بركة صلواتها تكون معك يا محبوب يسوع والقديسين آمين​


----------



## peace_86 (17 أغسطس 2014)

aymonded قال:


> فرح الله يملأ قلبك سلام، وأنشودة العذراء مريم فلتكن لك نور بهي يملأ فكرك وقلبك طُهر وذهنك استنارة، بركة صلواتها تكون معك يا محبوب يسوع والقديسين آمين​



*ومعك يا أخي الحبيب..
شكراً على مرورك الرائع والرب يباركك ويحظفك*


----------



## خــلـيجي (17 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليك يا مريم ..
يا ممتلئة نعمة .. الرب معك ..
مباركة أنت بين النساء .. 
ومباركٌ ثمرة بطنك سيدنا يسوع المسيح ..
يا قديسة مريم .. يا والدة الله ..
صلي لأجلنا نحن الخطأة .. 
الآن .. وفي ساعة موتنا
آمين

كلام جميل جداً بحق سيدتنا العذراء، ادعوا الرب وبشفاعة السيدة العذراء ان يلهمني الطريق الصحيح.
شكراً لك..
صلوا من اجلي..


----------



## مونيكا 57 (18 أغسطس 2014)

*موضوع جميل 
الرب يبارك تعبك ومجهودك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (18 أغسطس 2014)

*يثبت لاهميته​*


----------



## peace_86 (19 أغسطس 2014)

خــلـيجي قال:


> السلام عليك يا مريم ..
> يا ممتلئة نعمة .. الرب معك ..
> مباركة أنت بين النساء ..
> ومباركٌ ثمرة بطنك سيدنا يسوع المسيح ..
> ...



*شكراً يا أخي الغالي على كلامك الجميل..
الرب يباركك وصدقني أن مريم المباركة قد سمعت طلبتك وهي وجميع القديسين تصلي لأجلنا ولأجلك أنت.
أطلب من الرب أن يسهل لك العبور إلى النور ..
نور المسيح وحده له كل المجد .. آمين وليحفظك الرب دائماً*


----------



## peace_86 (19 أغسطس 2014)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *موضوع جميل
> الرب يبارك تعبك ومجهودك
> الرب يباركك​*



*مرورك أسعدني جداً يا أختنا الحبيبة مونيكا..
الرب يباركك ويسعدك ويحميك باسم يسوع المسيح..

وأشكرك جزيل الشكر على تثبيت الموضوع.
جشعتيني لكتابة المزيد.. الرب يباركك مرة ثانية :Love_Mailbox:*


----------



## +سيمفونية الرب+ (20 أغسطس 2014)

سلام ونعمة رب المجد بقلبك أخي الكريم peace_86

موضوع قمة في الروعة والجمال !! 
ينبغي لكل موضوع يتناول أمنا العذراء سيدتنا الفائقة القداسة والطهارة والجمال أن 
لا يكون أقل من هذا المستوى الراقي في السرد والتسلسل والشرح والاختصار،،
:Red_Heart: :16_14_21:

استفدت كثيراً وأنا أقرأ المعلومات المذكورة وقرأت الموضوع من أوله لآخره، فقد أوردت كل شيء بإيجاز مفيد.


الله يبارك حياتك أخي وتكون العذراء مرافقتك ومعونتك في مشوار إيمانك،،

يا أمنا صلّي لأجلنا،،
:new5:
​


----------



## peace_86 (13 سبتمبر 2014)

+سيمفونية الرب+ قال:


> سلام ونعمة رب المجد بقلبك أخي الكريم peace_86
> 
> موضوع قمة في الروعة والجمال !!
> ينبغي لكل موضوع يتناول أمنا العذراء سيدتنا الفائقة القداسة والطهارة والجمال أن
> ...




*ردك الجميل أسعدني كثير يا أختي العزيزة..

أرجو أن تصلي من أجلي ومن أجل كل العابرين اللي زينا.
الرب يباركك ويحميك من كل شر وشبه شر .. آمين*


----------



## philanthropist (29 أكتوبر 2014)

دراسة قيمة فعلا ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------

